# Is acoustic sealant/vapor barrier toxic???



## gefstra (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello all, I just finished putting up a vapor barrier (after insulating) my children's bedrooms. To insure for an air-tight VB, it was suggested I use an acoustic sealant / vapour barrier sealnt; like LePage and many others.
It's been a few days since the application and I have not yet installed the drywall panels. However the rooms STINK of that poignant smell of the acoustic sealant.

Once covered with drywall, plastered and painted; will this have any harmful odors or evilness that will be harmful to my children?

please help
George


----------



## nealtw (Nov 14, 2012)

It does call for use in a well ventulated area. It is most often used in new construction there by gets lots of ventualtion before anyone moves in. It has something like 9% voc, I think that is below the acceptable level. Once the walls are closed up I think this will subside and as the idea was to stop air flow it should not be expected to be a problem. 
I am not any kind of expert and others here may not agree.


----------



## gefstra (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks Nealtw, i have to say that since I made my post, I had to proceed with the drywalling any way and the odor has already significantly subsided. I can only assume that when the plaster goes up things should continue to improve.
thanks for the feedback


----------



## notmrjohn (Nov 15, 2012)

Wouldn't hurt to put a box fan in window to blow air out and speed up process..


----------



## nealtw (Nov 15, 2012)

It might be something to think about, but mold can be dangerous.


----------

